# Petrol & diesel is much cheaper in Ireland



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

I was in England a few days ago

Petrol cost 96p @ litre, diesel103p @ litre

In Ireland, 96cent & 103 cent respectively

So don't fill up till you arrive here...


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

hmmm

it's now €1.06 for petrol and €1.02 for diesel...

chris


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*todays prices*



chrisblack said:


> hmmm
> 
> it's now €1.06 for petrol and €1.02 for diesel...
> 
> chris


I bought diesel today for 94cent @ litre, & the petrol was 103 cent @ litre
in the midlands


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

typical rip off ireland down here in west cork - prices have been climbing for the last few weeks.

chris


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

€1.10 for Petrol.
€0.99 for Diesel in Galway.

€1.03 for Petrol.
€0.99 for Diesel in Mayo [Ballindine]


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Time for a refinery in your back yard then!


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

why is diesel alwaya cheaper then petrol in other countries is it just another example of rip off britain


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Rislar said:


> Time for a refinery in your back yard then!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Different govts get their fuel tax in different ways. We are just about to change our car from diesel to petrol. Road tax is €280 for the diesel car and €67.50 for the new petrol job. To make up that difference we would have to drive circa 30,000kms a year in a diesel motor - we do about 10,000, hence the change. Fuel prices change daily, sometimes twice daily over here with, usually, a 20% premium on petrol, so we pay on average €1.00 for diesel and €1.20 for unleaded. Sundays and Mondays are the cheapest times to buy and there will often be a 10% difference between Monday and Tuesday. Queues, alway, on a Monday.


----------



## deadl0ck (Apr 16, 2008)

You can get the latest Irish prices here : Pumps.ie


----------

